# green tea creme brulee?



## vloglady (May 8, 2002)

Anyone have a recipe? I saw this mentioned someplace.


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

Have you had it? It's not that great. You end up with a grey-ish looking cream and the flavour is nothing to write home about. We used to make it at this hotel I worked at. If you really want it I could probably track it down in a few days. My advice is go with a cardamom brulee instead!


----------



## vloglady (May 8, 2002)

I was able to obtain "Simple to Spectacular" by Jean-Georges Vongerichten, and it's in there. I have the book at home, I'm at work now, but from what I remembered reading quickly, simmer a cup of milk, add a tablespoon of green tea powder. Proceed as a normal creme brulee, cup of heavy cream, etc.

I still want to try it, it seems simple enough. I would like any recipes for an unusual creme brulee. I made a Grand Marnier one a year ago, fairly good. Have you had the cardomon one, I'm not terribly fond of that spice.

If yours is any different, yes, please I would like it. I have the fax numbers of a couple of restaurants I found on the web, I'm going to fax them for their recipe. 

Thanks.


----------



## pongi (Jan 11, 2002)

What about trying Orange Blossom creme brulee? If you like orange blossom water flavour, it's delicious. I had it for the first time at Bernard Loiseau's, God rest his soul  and then made it at home many times.
BTW, great idea Anneke, I LOVE cardamom!

Pongi


----------



## vloglady (May 8, 2002)

Anyone have a recipe for the Orange Blossom creme brulee?


----------



## pongi (Jan 11, 2002)

Before beating the egg yolks/sugar mixture, add few drops of orange blossom water ( you can surely find it in NY) then proceed as usual 

Pongi


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

Sorry for the delay... The pastry chef (and his recipe binder) are on vacation. I'll try to get in touch with him soon.


----------



## eurochef (Jan 14, 2003)

We used to do an orange & cardomom brulee, very nice combination.


----------



## pongi (Jan 11, 2002)

I have found another interesting brulee recipe calling for orange blossom water:

Ingredients (serve 4)

-80 gr granulated sugar
-80 gr cream
-4 egg yolks
-20 gr Tokaji Aszu
-10 gr orange juice
-orange blossom water
-brown sugar

Procedure as usual. If you can't find Tokaji Aszu, you could try to substitute it with another dessert wine (something like a good Marsala or Passito). As for Orange Blossom water, it's hard to give exact doses as the concentration varies alot depending on the brand you buy.

Pongi


----------

